# I'm underwater



## KingIdiot (Sep 27, 2004)

oh...no...its just the blue tint of the forum....

well, I'll share some info about me you probably dont know

I think Samples suck pretty badly. Anyone using them and "virtual" instruments is jsut too lazy to take the time and learn real instruments and save up lots of cashola to buy said instruments, as well as all the materials needed to record them properly and nicely.

friggin orchestral guys.....wussies 

www.myspace.com/brokenbydefault

Hi all


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey King. Wassup dude. :wink:


----------



## Edgen (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome! gota love the blue. ahhhh.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2004)

welcome on board King!

Luca


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2004)

damn...I did not log in first :oops:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 27, 2004)

Now we have both a Lord and a King!

This is a classy place.

Welcome Your Highness!


----------

